
Learn Enough Command Line to Be Dangerous Ebooks - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/learn-enough-command-line-ebooks/
======
mhartl
I'm linking this news post mainly because it offers a 50% launch discount, but
you can find the completed _Learn Enough Command Line to Be Dangerous_
tutorial here:

[http://learnenough.com/command-line](http://learnenough.com/command-line)

Thanks to HN for the previous discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10245033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10245033)),
which led to several significant improvements in the text.

